# Smoky!!



## naburu (Oct 17, 2008)

My first tiel!
He is 10 years old.
A cutie too.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He is very cute.  Has he been plucked? (it just looks like it unless his feathers are just really ruffled)

You'll enjoy having a cockatiel, they're the best birds ever. 

My Cockatiel Squeak has the very dark beak too, I'm thinking he might be around the same age as yours.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww smoky is adorable.....is he wet on his chest or was he a plucker? hopefully if he was he will be alot happier and healthier with u...was he a rehome?? congrats on ur tiel...i hope you love having him as much as we all love our tiels...they are fantastic pets which most people forget about as a choice because they arent as beautiful or interesting (depending on who u ask) as some of the bigger parrots but i wouldnt trade mine for the world


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea he is cute the reason the others are asking if he was plucked or ruffled the chest should look like this


----------



## naburu (Oct 17, 2008)

I know what he SHOULD look like, thanks.

Yes, he was rehomed to me less than a week ago.
He was in terrible conditions and a family member of his old owner took him away and gave him to me because he didn't care if Smoky stayed or went.
He isn't a plucker, but he overpreens.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No doubt he will have a better time with you. Caring about any animal is more than half the battle.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

that is fantastic u took him in.....im sure u will see improvements everyday!!!!! he doesnt seem to be too skittish since u could take photos with him on ur shoulder...thats fantastic...half the battle there!!! i look forward to updates on him....i bet he will be a very happy boy now!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would add a preening toy that may discourage over preening


----------



## naburu (Oct 17, 2008)

What exactly is a preening toy? I've never heard of one.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie  A preening toy is something they can play with and chew on like this http://www.birdsafestore.com/Products/Basket-Full-of-Surprise__MBTBFS.aspx It might help him with his over preening. That is great that he is so friendly already


----------



## naburu (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh okay! I'll pick one up soon!
Today I gave Smoky a mist bath and he LOVED it.

Took lotsa pics!

Also! He said Pretty Bird and wolf whislted the whole time.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's great! That will help a lot!


----------



## naburu (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are my pictures from today!

















































 I love this guy. He's great.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are fantastic pics! He sure looks like he's enjoying it. I have no doubt that in no time he's going to look really good.


----------



## naburu (Oct 17, 2008)

How often and how much do you all mist your birds? I did it 3 times today to him because he was loving it.


----------

